# New pirate prop 2015!!



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,
I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but, it is an ANNOUNCEMENT!
Remember the zombie clown that Seasonal Visions sold? Well now we have a pirate!
They took the zombie clown's body and animation and dressed him as a pirate!!! Watch the expo video Ed and Marsha had for making monsters at the morris costumes booth
http://www.travelchannel.com/shows/making-monsters/video/houston-halloween-party-expo
Hope to see him in stores!
NICK


----------

